# Ping of Death



## cresing (Feb 6, 2006)

Well I just logged on to my router admin page and in the log file it says ping of death. This doesn't seem like a good thing to me. What is it and should I be worried? It says ping of death detect and packet dropped. Any insight into this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

A few years back a group of people got together and attacked the yahoo domain with the ping of death. This was done by pinging the servers with an enormous packet size. Because the size of the reply was large and there were so many people doing it, the server spent so much time trying to respond to all of the pings that it couldn't do its job. That is the simple version of Ping of Death. So I imagine that you can set your router up to not return pings or to limit the packet size.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, the fact that the router is logging the ping of death means that it's already blocking them. You don't have to do anything.


----------

